# Getting ESB pole moved.



## E cork (2 Jan 2017)

Has anyone had to have an ESB pole moved from a site/garden. There is an ESB pole at the edge of my garden, but currently hidden by tall trees. I now want to remove the trees because they are difficult to maintain, but it leaves me with an ugly pole in my garden.  I'm also concerned when the children play hide & seek in case the pole could be a danger to them.
I would appreciate any comments.


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jan 2017)

Here's a few we prepared earlier  https://www.google.ie/?gws_rd=ssl#q=askaboutmoney+removing+ESB+pole


----------

